

Tell French Entrepreneurs: An American Incubator in Paris - alain94040

Hello fellow French entrepreneurs (and I know there are a lot on HN): the Founder Institute, the only American incubator operating in France, is recruiting its next batch of founders. Early deadline is this weekend (Sunday midnight). Check it out.
======
pascal_messana
I am a founder in the current paris session also. What I like most is :
Framework + Camaraderie.

Details : \- framework : many courses lead by great mentors, assignments to
make you think about specific points of your project, many guides and videos
on the website, office hours to report progress ... \- camaraderie : through
the working sessions, I met very cool entrepreneurs and they gave me costless
customised advice on my business.

------
olivier_d
I am a member of current paris session. It's a really great way to work on our
startup project, getting precious feedbacks from great and famous mentors and
building a productive and stimulating relationship with other peers.

------
toumhi
French people talking in english between them. I'm sure lots of foreigners
would not believe that :-)

------
giano
A real boost in the life of a start-up, really enjoyed the program in Paris

------
TheKLY
very intense! The Founder is a real efficient startup program. You'll have a
powerfull network, clever mentors, and cool peers. Don't hesitate to enroll;
yves laurent kayan klymba@gmail.com

------
alain94040
Clickable link: <http://founderinstitute.com/apply/paris>

------
julienchabe
a good framework to launch ur idea, a must try

